# Alvarez Dealers in GTA or Canada?



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

I am looking to get an Alvarez AP66 parlor guitar, but it’s hard to find dealers with an online search. Anyone know of any that have decent stock? Dealer up in Huntsville said D’addario took over distribution, so that may change their availability for the better.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Found mine, brand new, advertized on Kijiji by a music pawn shop here in Levis, two years ago.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

I wonder if they are altering the dealer network. Not sure when D’addario took over though.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The Acoustic Room in Hamilton is a dealer and stocks a number of models. 

www.theacousticroom.ca/store/


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

Steadfastly said:


> The Acoustic Room in Hamilton is a dealer and stocks a number of models.
> 
> www.theacousticroom.ca/store/


Thanks! Semi-local to me too.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

madhermit said:


> Thanks! Semi-local to me too.


You will like the AP66. I bought an AP70 for a friend last year and played it for a few days before she picked it up. I was very impressed with the playability and tone coming out of that parlour. I presently own an MD-60 and it is an absolutely fantastic guitar in build, looks and sound. The only way I will ever get rid of it is in an emergency


----------

